# RIP free Podium



## Scrums (23 Dec 2006)

This particular forum seems to have died a death over the past week or so with the subscription version of Podium starting and the withdrawal of the Beta version.

Oh well.......and just as I was getting to grips with it !

Merry Christmas to you all, and a Happy New Year.....Ho Ho Ho !

Chris.

Mod_Edit To correct posting.


----------



## garywayne (24 Dec 2006)

Hi Chris.

I don't understand what you are saying about SU.
I still have GSU and it is working fine. I Personally haven't done much using SU lately due to Chrimbo, of which I hope you have a good one.


----------



## Scrums (24 Dec 2006)

OOOps.....did I really say SU ? yup I did, a senior moment......what I meant of course was what I posted as the subject - Podium !


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Dec 2006)

FWIW, Podium was never going to be a free plugin for SU. The "free" versions were just beta versions put out there so the developers could work out the bugs. The beta versions were all released with expiration dates.

If rendered drawing are something you want from SketchUp and you don't want to learn a separate rendering application, Podium is a great way to go. It's easier than anything else and the fact that it runs right in SU is very handy. Even though Podium isn't free, it's pretty inexpensive as rendering applications go.

If you want free, it comes at a price. You'll need to invest the time to learn how to run the application. Kerkythea is a very capable program. It can do more than Podium but it isn't as straightforward to use as Podium. As I see it, you can invest a few shekels in Podium or you could invest some time in learning Kerkythea. It's your choice.

By the way, if you want to use Kerkythea with GSU models, you need a Ruby script called SU2KT.


----------



## gidon (26 Dec 2006)

Version 1.0 still runs - as the evaluation version - restricted to 640x480 - but that's quite adequate for personal use.
Cheers
Gidon


----------

